# Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics (merged)



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*OT - Pierce Not Expecting To Be Part Of Ainge's Long-Term Vision*



> Paul Pierce is at another All-Star game and his Celtics are no close to winning a championship this season, though they are in first place in the Atlantic Division.
> 
> "I'm more motivated to win a championship now," said Pierce. "I've been in the league for seven years now. I've been in the All-Star Game, but I haven't won a championship. That's the real thing that drives me."
> 
> ...


I wonder if Pierce would be a nice fit to go along with Telfair, Miles, Randolph, and The Thrilla? He does fit the bill of being a SG who can shoot, but is he going to be a leader that this team needs?

Thoughts?

Boston.com


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OT - Pierce Not Expecting To Be Part Of Ainge's Long-Term Vision*



HOWIE said:


> I wonder if Pierce would be a nice fit to go along with Telfair, Miles, Randolph, and The Thrilla? He does fit the bill of being a SG who can shoot, but is he going to be a leader that this team needs?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Boston.com


I think almost every Blazer fan would like to have Pierce, but how many times have we talked about this?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT - Pierce Not Expecting To Be Part Of Ainge's Long-Term Vision*



Blazer Freak said:


> I think almost every Blazer fan would like to have Pierce, but how many times have we talked about this?


Well we have beat this horse to death, but if the other side is talking about moving Pierce or even showing signs of moving him, I think that we need to hash it out again. Pierce is something that the Blazers need to aquire, but myself I would much rather have Joe Johnson, he is younger to go along with the youth movement in Portland and would Pierce want to be part of a youth movement in Portland rather than Boston? I would think that Portland is further along in the process, wouldn't you?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OT - Pierce Not Expecting To Be Part Of Ainge's Long-Term Vision*



HOWIE said:


> Well we have beat this horse to death, but if the other side is talking about moving Pierce or even showing signs of moving him, I think that we need to hash it out again. Pierce is something that the Blazers need to aquire, but myself I would much rather have Joe Johnson, he is younger to go along with the youth movement in Portland and would Pierce want to be part of a youth movement in Portland rather than Boston? I would think that Portland is further along in the process, wouldn't you?


I agree with you on both points. I too want Joe Johnson. And I do think that Pierce would like it here, but who would we give Boston? SAR? They have Jefferson for the future and want to give him more time. But if Pierce is avaliable then yeah we should definitely try and get him.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT - Pierce Not Expecting To Be Part Of Ainge's Long-Term Vision*



Blazer Freak said:


> I agree with you on both points. I too want Joe Johnson. And I do think that Pierce would like it here, but who would we give Boston? SAR? They have Jefferson for the future and want to give him more time. But if Pierce is avaliable then yeah we should definitely try and get him.


Pierce's contract is for three more years, I would think that it would be a move to clear up cap room. I would think that they would want a young player, along with one or two expiring contracts (which we have) and Portland would more than likely have to take on the contract of Raef LaFrentz.

Personally I think that getting Joe Johnson would be less of a cost to Portland, but both sides have to agree and I am not running the show.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: OT - Pierce Not Expecting To Be Part Of Ainge's Long-Term Vision*

How the heck do you plan on acquiring someone like Pierce while keeping all of those guys you mentioned? Zero chance of that happening, Portland would have to send out at least one of their better players to make a deal work.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> "Maybe not in three years," said Pierce when he was asked if he would be a long-term part of Ainge's vision. "How many guys stay on one team for 10 years? Name five guys who have been on one team for 10 years. It's a business and I understand that. I'd love to be there to see the development of the young guys. It'd be nice."


It doesn't sound to me like PP is "not expecting" to stay a Celtic, he's just being realistic about his career and the business of the league. He's older then most of their other talent, and I don't think they're closing in on a championship in the next few years. Portland does hold a bunch of tradable assests and could obviously use a player with his skillset... there is some logic behind dreams of obtaining him... as others have noted, we've been over all this before and this bland quote doesn't effect the things that are holding matters up.

STOMP


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT - Pierce Not Expecting To Be Part Of Ainge's Long-Term Vision*

I really think we could get Pierce for Rahim(can play the 3,4,or5 in the East),Russian,Damon/NVE, and our 1st round pick this year. That is more then fair for Paul Pierce and fillers imo.


----------



## Bone Crusher (Jan 1, 2005)

Just got done listening to the rumor mill on WEEI 850 here in Boston and there are allegedly some serious talks going on between Boston and you guys. He mentioned that Ainge loves Travis Outlaws game (Ainge is a moron sometime,s but he has an eye for talent) and thinks he can be an all-star in the future. The trade rumor is Paul Pierce and Marcus Banks to Portland for Reef and Outlaw.
Boston wants to go with the young guys and clear cap, so they'd let Reef walk at the end of the year. They feel Banks is a futile cause and have given up in him, so hes nothing but filler. Maybe he could help you guys out and push Sebastian in practice?
Sounds interesting. As much as I love PP he's clearly burnt out on beantown and I think he'd be rejuvanated in Portland the way Carter was in Jersey.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

That would be unreal!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT - Pierce Not Expecting To Be Part Of Ainge's Long-Term Vision*

Bone Crusher mentioned in a different thread that Boston may be entertaining a Paul Pierce and Marcus Banks for SAR and Outlaw trade. Ainge is apparently high on Travis.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Bone Crusher said:


> Just got done listening to the rumor mill on WEEI 850 here in Boston and there are allegedly some serious talks going on between Boston and you guys. He mentioned that Ainge loves Travis Outlaws game (Ainge is a moron sometime,s but he has an eye for talent) and thinks he can be an all-star in the future. The trade rumor is Paul Pierce and Marcus Banks to Portland for Reef and Outlaw.
> Boston wants to go with the young guys and clear cap, so they'd let Reef walk at the end of the year. They feel Banks is a futile cause and have given up in him, so hes nothing but filler. Maybe he could help you guys out and push Sebastian in practice?
> Sounds interesting. As much as I love PP he's clearly burnt out on beantown and I think he'd be rejuvanated in Portland the way Carter was in Jersey.


Those salaries don't even come close, there would have to be a lot more added to make it work cap wise, but I would be open to Pierce if this does indeed come to pass.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

Interesting, thanks for the info. I hate the thought of giving up Outlaw because I can see in him what Ainge does, a freakish athlete that just needs some time to develop. But getting Pierce is extremely tempting. My only hang up on Pierce is that he seems to have a pretty selfish game at times. However, it would be a MAJOR upgrade at SG. I'd do it.

BTW- I never understood why Boston took Banks over Ridnour in the draft. That's a choice that could haunt them for years. Can you imagine Ridnour running the floor with guys like Allen and Jefferson for the next 10 years? Oh well...


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



HOWIE said:


> Those salaries don't even come close, there would have to be a lot more added to make it work cap wise, but I would be open to Pierce if this does indeed come to pass.


Actually, the contracts match within 15%

Portland trades: SF Travis Outlaw (2.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.2 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.7 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.3 apg in 35.2 minutes) 
Portland receives: PG Marcus Banks (4.9 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 13.9 minutes) 
SF Paul Pierce (21.9 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 4.3 apg in 36.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +8.8 ppg, -1.1 rpg, and +4.6 apg. 

Boston trades: PG Marcus Banks (4.9 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 13.9 minutes) 
SF Paul Pierce (21.9 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 4.3 apg in 36.1 minutes) 
Boston receives: SF Travis Outlaw (2.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.2 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.7 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.3 apg in 35.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -8.8 ppg, +1.1 rpg, and -4.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Portland and Boston being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked


----------



## Bone Crusher (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

Boston has completely turned on Pierce. With the Patriots and RedSox winning championships, people are begining to see that he'll never bring us back to our glory days. I'd like to see Portland add their 1st to the deal, but appearantly Ainge is willing to practicaly give Pierce away.
The Celtics would then be Big Al's team, with Outlaw hopefully maturing into the #2 guy. Ainge wants to build a forward duo similar to what Indiana has with Jermaine O'Neal and Ron Artest. Then fill the team up with good role players and preach strong team defense.
Portland would look nice the rest of the year, and it's obvious too late for you all to save your season (playoffs) but they'd look damn nice next year provided everyone returned.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

This would be too good to be true. I like Outlaw and all, but ...

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Ed O said:


> This would be too good to be true. I like Outlaw and all, but ...
> 
> Ed O.


Are you saying that you might feel a banana dance coming on ED?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Ed O said:


> This would be too good to be true. I like Outlaw and all, but ...
> 
> Ed O.


me too, I love outlaws "potential", but we already have 35 small forwards.

IF Boston is offering that (or thats whats on the table) you ask boston if they want next years pick too.

Personally, I seriously doubt Boston would agree.


----------



## rosecoleredbackboards (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

Pual peirce "drool" yeah that would help us so much finaly a consistant outside shot


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

Do It!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

I actually think for this deal to really go down, Nick Van Exel and Raef Lafrentz would have to be thrown in to make it work as well.

The reason. No way Danny Ainge is going to trade Paul Pierce and Marcus Banks for Travis Outlaw. Letting Abdur-Rahim walk makes a lot of sense, but to trade Pierce and then basically get Outlaw is nuts. Makes absolutely no sense.

Now, if Lafrentz and Van Exel are included than the incentive for Boston is ratcheted up a notch, because they would lose both expiring contracts and Portland would get a nice backup 4/5 to platoon behind Pryz and Randolph, should they deal Theo Ratliff as well.

Regardless, Portland is more than likely going to have to include a pick (possibly this year) in this deal as well, but if the deal was Lafrentz, Pierce and Banks for NVE, SAR and Outlaw, Portland would look like this:

PG - Damon Stoudamire/Sebastian Telfair/Marcus Banks
SG - Paul Pierce/Derek Anderson/Richie Frahm
SF - Darius Miles/Ruben Patterson/Victor Khryapa
PF - Zach Randolph/Raef Lafrentz
C - Theo Ratliff/Joel Pryzbilla

That is a better Portland team and you have got to believe that Pierce will train like a mofo, should a deal go down to prove he's still one of the better players in the league. If this deal went down, I'd take back everything I said about Nash.

As for the Celtics they would be left with:

PG - Gary Payton/Nick Van Exel/Delonte West
SG - Tony Allen/Ricky Davis
SF - Jiri Welsch/Travis Outlaw
PF - Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Al Jefferson
C - Mark Blount/Kendrick Perkins

The team would begin taking the shape that Ainge wants and would get up and down the floor with Outlaw (a legit SF on the roster) to team with Jefferson, Perkins, Davis and Allen out there. Not to mention if they got Portland's first round pick as well, they would draft their PG out of (Gilchrist, Felton, Deron Williams or Jarrett Jack) and even before they just let Payton, Yogi Stewart, Rahim and Van Exel walk, they could package them individually to get something in return to help evolve the team to Ainge's vision of running. 

I'd do the deal I proposed if I was both teams. 

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.7 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.3 apg in 35.2 minutes)
SF Travis Outlaw	(2.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.2 minutes)
PG Nick Van Exel	(11.2 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 30.3 minutes)
Portland receives: PG Marcus Banks	(4.9 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 13.9 minutes)
PF Tom Gugliotta	(1.4 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.6 apg in 10.9 minutes)
C Raef LaFrentz	(11.6 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 1.2 apg in 27.9 minutes)
SF Paul Pierce	(21.9 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 4.3 apg in 36.1 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +10.6 ppg, +5.6 rpg, and +2.2 apg.

Boston trades: PG Marcus Banks	(4.9 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 13.9 minutes)
PF Tom Gugliotta	(1.4 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.6 apg in 10.9 minutes)
C Raef LaFrentz	(11.6 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 1.2 apg in 27.9 minutes)
SF Paul Pierce	(21.9 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 4.3 apg in 36.1 minutes)
Boston receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(15.7 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.3 apg in 35.2 minutes)
SF Travis Outlaw	(2.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.2 minutes)
PG Nick Van Exel	(11.2 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 30.3 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -10.6 ppg, -5.6 rpg, and -2.2 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Portland and Boston being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Portland and Boston had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

And Yes, Googs would have to come as well, but he's expiring.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

Nice rumor.... 

It was mentioned numbers do not add up... well lets see

PDX: Rahim $14.625 mil + Outlaw $0.84 mil = $15.48 mil
BOS: Pierce $12.58 mil + Banks $1.3 mil = $13.88 mil

Boston can actually take back $16.06 mil or so....


Banks is 6'-2" tall, can shoot and is suppose to be a good defender... why do they give him up as well???? 

I wonder if they would give us Welsch instead... but Bnaks sounds liek a decent prospect to backup Telfair next year


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

Where do i sign?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

I really do like Outlaw.... and its said Pierces game has gone down hill.... and is not that great of an outside shooter. I wish they would take another player instead. I prefer to keep Outlaw.


NVE and LeFrentz DO NOT have to be included

see the math in my post

Hong Kong....The idea would be that Rahim is resigned or extended. I am sure Ainge will want to keep him until Jefferson is in full development. Ainge has always coveted Rahim


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Trader Bob said:


> I really do like Outlaw.... and its said Pierces game has gone down hill.... and is not that great of an outside shooter. I wish they would take another player instead. I prefer to keep Outlaw.
> 
> 
> NVE and LeFrentz DO NOT have to be included
> ...



actually, Pierce is having a better shooting year than in years past. He's up above 44% from 2, which is so far north of anything we've had on a regular basis (who was an outside shooter and not a paint guy like Bonzi) that we might actually all go into collective heart failure.

Plus, despite my previous rants about him not being all that (hey, Im allowed to forget what I said before and say the absolute opposite..right??) he IS only 27.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Trader Bob said:


> I really do like Outlaw.... and its said Pierces game has gone down hill.... and is not that great of an outside shooter. I wish they would take another player instead. I prefer to keep Outlaw.
> 
> 
> NVE and LeFrentz DO NOT have to be included
> ...


I doubt Ainge is going to give Rahim the chance to just walk and lose Pierce like that. I doubt this deal will get done unless you take a bad contract with you. No way he is just going to have Blount, Lafrentz and SAR, while they have Jefferson (who is ready now) and Perkins. No way in Hades.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Pierce Trade - get a grip guys!!*

The Celts are at least starting to gel and work it, the Blazers are going into the toilet right now. Cheeks wants out and guys like Miles are just bringing down the team.

So I say get a grip, PP might be going your way but not without this name coming back east:

TELFAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I'm Ainge, forget about you unless you give the C's this PG and outlaw, plus a pick.

SAR?? He sucks, just say no Ainge (except maybe if we are talking Telfair, Russian, Outlaw)


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

Been away for a while but damn. If this is true, there is no time to hesitate. I personally think Outlaw is one of the players we should really give up, I like his potential but I don't realistically think he can ever put it all together to be a premier player like Paul is. I also think they don't mind to keep LaFrentz, they might want to get rid of Blount and or Payton, Payton said he would be traded for sure before deadline, why not get him? I wouldn't mind getting Payton, he would be a very nice player to have behind Telfair, this would be great. I'd give them anything on the team not named Telfair.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

PLZPLZPLZ let this happen PLZPLZPZLZ


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

Paul Pierce and Zack Randolph on the same team? There is only one ball in a game you know.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

I would rather give a Russian and our 1st this year then trade away Outlaw. But if I had to deal Outlaw and Rahim to get Pierce and Banks, then I do it. We then become a really good and balenced team in the league.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Pierce Trade - get a grip guys!!*



PatBateman said:


> The Celts are at least starting to gel and work it, the Blazers are going into the toilet right now. Cheeks wants out and guys like Miles are just bringing down the team.
> 
> So I say get a grip, PP might be going your way but not without this name coming back east:
> 
> ...



You're the one who needs to get a grip. It's a *Boston* fan who brought this rumor from a *Boston* radio station to our boards. Don't blame us for salivating.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

I drool over Travis attitude and talents, but getting Pierce would be awesome...

He is worlds better than having Damon or DA as our SG

Looks like Khryapa will get some time at starting PF due to Zachs injury


PG NVE, Telfair, Banks
SG Pierce, Damon, DA, Frahm
SF Miles, Patterson
PF Khryapa, (Ratliff), (Randolph out for year)
C Przybilla, Ratliff, HA

A little crowded at the 1-2


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Pierce Trade - get a grip guys!!*

good point spoolie 

does this really need its own thread


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

looking at my roster after the trade we are in trouble at the PF spot


I think its more likely to be a Damon or NVE + Rahim for Pierce and Lafrentz
No Outlaw and we take on LeFrentz salary as well as Pierce's for major money relief


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

I put on the radio ten minutes ago and it's all baseball talk. Not a Celtic mention at all.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

Theo can handle the PF position for the season, we can just get a backup PF from the developmental league or something.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Pierce Trade - get a grip guys!!*

Pat Bateman is in denial as all Celtics fans are. Just because he wants something not to happen he thinks it won't.
I knew they were showcasing Paul, I knew it. You could tell the team was back to shooting 3's like when Jim was the coach.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Sambonius said:


> Theo can handle the PF position for the season, we can just get a backup PF from the developmental league or something.



Bring back Thomas!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Spoolie Gee said:


> Bring back Thomas!



That's exactly who I was thinking. Or we can use Viktor as a backup PF. Either way, we won't contend without Zach so it doesn't really matter. GET THIS DEAL DONE!!!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

Getting PP would solidify the SG position for at least the next three years, hopefully, the next 6 years.

Only having to give up Outlaw's POTENTIAL is a worthy risk. Shareef deserves to start somewhere. No way do we include picks, nor take back LaFrenz.

If offered, take the deal.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

I don't want to spoil the fun, but lets not get too excited just quite yet. How many deals have we heard of that seemed to be relatively close to happening?

Zach/DA for Redd/Mason
SAR/??? for Kidd
SAR/??? for Carter/Rose

The only reason I'm saying this is because I got really excited when I first read this and I don't want to build it up too much and just be let down in the end.

That said, this trade would be friggin' awesome. Giving up a potential talent like Outlaw would be tough, but having Marcus Banks backing up Telfair in a year or two would be a very nice combo at the 1 and balancing out our roster with a superstar like Paul Pierce would be a real blessing to this franchise. Let's not forget that we have 3 other very good small forwards, too.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

one thing to keep in mind is...if this trade is actually happening, it won't happen until Monday at the earliest. 

Altho, one's mind wonders about this. If Paul Pierce is traded today or tomorrow before the game starts (doubtful, imho)...what team would be represent in the all star game?

Has a player ever been traded during an all star break, that was ON the all star team?


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

I am not doubting Hong Kong Fooies info but they are not talking about this on our radio now and have not been for the last hour. If this trade was as close as reported I would think it would be being talked about right now and it is not.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Pierce Trade - get a grip guys!!*



Blazerben4 said:


> good point spoolie
> 
> does this really need its own thread


Nope.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Ed O said:


> This would be too good to be true. I like Outlaw and all, but ...
> 
> Ed O.


I agree, and can't imagine us getting PP without being forced to swallow Raef LaFrentz's bad contract or giving up a couple of more 1st's/prospects.

SAR and Outlaw for PP. If that is the offer from Boston it would be done already.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Masbee said:


> I agree, and can't imagine us getting PP without being forced to swallow Raef LaFrentz's bad contract or giving up a couple of more 1st's/prospects.
> 
> SAR and Outlaw for PP. If that is the offer from Boston it would be done already.


I agree. This is why I'm not putting much into this rumour. As others have said, that'd be a crazy trade for Portland, and a "what in the hell?" kind of trade for Boston.

Unless Boston (as a franchise) is totally giving up on Pierce, I bet they could get more for him than that. Thats not to say Shareef is a slouch, but I think a draft pick would have to be included, or at least Portland taking back a "bad" contract (which, memo to the team, you'll have to take). 

Outside of Telfair, I really doubt that there's anyone Portland would flat out refuse to include in a trade for Pierce (within reason).


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Hap said:


> I agree. This is why I'm not putting much into this rumour. As others have said, that'd be a crazy trade for Portland, and a "what in the hell?" kind of trade for Boston.
> 
> Unless Boston (as a franchise) is totally giving up on Pierce, I bet they could get more for him than that. Thats not to say Shareef is a slouch, but I think a draft pick would have to be included, or at least Portland taking back a "bad" contract (which, memo to the team, you'll have to take).
> 
> Outside of Telfair, I really doubt that there's anyone Portland would flat out refuse to include in a trade for Pierce (within reason).



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

I don't know if this has been posted yet... but here is an interesting article on the state of pierce and how he views the C's and his role on the team. It was published today and there was no specific wording of a trade being made, but there are a few comments that are a bit cloudy. Take it for what its worth.

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=69376','101


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Trader Bob said:


> Banks is 6'-2" tall, can shoot and is suppose to be a good defender... why do they give him up as well????


He's inconsistent and tends to make bad choices. Plus, they have D. West who they like better as their PG of the future.

I would have to imagine that there is more involved like taking back Mark Blount, who they really want to get rid of.

P.S. Ainge doesn't want to get rid of LaFrentz so don't expect him to be included as "filler."


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Epadfield said:


> He's inconsistent and tends to make bad choices. Plus, they have D. West who they like better as their PG of the future.
> 
> I would have to imagine that there is more involved like taking back Mark Blount, who they really want to get rid of.
> 
> *P.S. Ainge doesn't want to get rid of LaFrentz so don't expect him to be included as "filler."*



darn


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Hap said:


> darn


Don't get happy Hap. Like I said, the Blazers will probably have to take back Mark Blount who has 5 years left on his contract at about 7 per. Not to mention the guy flat out sucks.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Ainge won't trade Lafrentz but wants to trade Paul.LMAO Oh yea he is a great GM.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*

Maybe over the offseason, but why exactly would Boston pull the trigger on a deal that obviously makes them worse right now when they're currently winning their division and looking at the 3rd seed in the playoffs?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Fenway said:


> Ainge won't trade Lafrentz but wants to trade Paul.LMAO Oh yea he is a great GM.


I don't think he wants to trade PP unless he's asking for a trade behind the scenes.

P.S. I thought you hated Paul. 
.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Epadfield said:


> I don't think he wants to trade PP unless he's asking for a trade behind the scenes.
> 
> P.S. I thought you hated Paul.
> .



I don't like Paul Pierce at all but please, even an idiot would pick Paul over one knee.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fenway said:


> I don't like Paul Pierce at all but please, even an idiot would pick Paul over one knee.



who's the one knee?


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Portland trades: 
SF Travis Outlaw (2.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.2 minutes) 
PG Sebastian Telfair (4.2 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 1.6 apg in 10.6 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.7 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.3 apg in 35.2 minutes) 

Portland receives: 
PG Marcus Banks (4.9 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 13.9 minutes) 
SF Paul Pierce (21.9 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 4.3 apg in 36.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +4.6 ppg, -2.0 rpg, and +3.0 apg. 



Boston trades: 
PG Marcus Banks (4.9 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 13.9 minutes) 
SF Paul Pierce (21.9 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 4.3 apg in 36.1 minutes) 

Boston receives: 
SF Travis Outlaw (2.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.2 minutes) 
PG Sebastian Telfair (4.2 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 1.6 apg in 10.6 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.7 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.3 apg in 35.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -4.6 ppg, +2.0 rpg, and -3.0 apg.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PatBateman said:


> Portland trades:
> SF Travis Outlaw (2.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.2 minutes)
> PG Sebastian Telfair (4.2 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 1.6 apg in 10.6 minutes)
> PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (15.7 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 1.3 apg in 35.2 minutes)
> ...



there a few things you need to understand.

1: Telfair isn't being traded

2: no matter what you think, if boston is the one offering Pierce, they aren't in power

3: even if Portland is the one offering, they aren't going to offer Telfair.

4: acting like adding telfair would by the only way to make it fair, doesn't mean thats what the teams think.

5: they aren't trading Telfair.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Hap said:


> there a few things you need to understand.
> 
> 1: Telfair isn't being traded
> 
> ...


Great. Here are a few things you need to understand:

1. I posted that for fun and what I personally think is a fair deal

2. This trade is total BS and is not going to happen. WEEI is totally unreliable and is the only place that has even mentioned this at all.

3. The Blazers season is in the toilet. You have an awesome coach and a couple of totally selfish, trailblazers type players in Miles, Randolph, etc. good luck with all that. We'll keep Pierce and win the Atlantic.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Hap said:


> who's the one knee?


He's talking about Lafrentz. Please understand that he's a bit dim, he thinks that I am saying Ainge wants to trade Pierce instead of Lafrentz. I am saying that Ainge just won't throw Raef into a trade to get rid of him. Especially when he could throw Blount in as the filler and then keep Raef around to mentor Al & Perk for 2-3 years then trade him when he's soon-to-be-expiring contract is actually an asset.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PatBateman said:


> Great. Here are a few things you need to understand:
> 
> 1. I posted that for fun and what I personally think is a fair deal


take out telfair and put in (almost) anyone else, it'd maybe be a fair deal (as in, we'd still be robbin you guys).



> 2. This trade is total BS and is not going to happen. WEEI is totally unreliable and is the only place that has even mentioned this at all.


your WEEI must be our KFXX..



> 3. The Blazers season is in the toilet. You have an awesome coach and a couple of totally selfish, Trailblazers type players in Miles, Randolph, etc. good luck with all that. We'll keep Pierce and win the Atlantic.


awesome coach??

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
good one.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Epadfield said:


> He's talking about Lafrentz. Please understand that he's a bit dim, he thinks that I am saying Ainge wants to trade Pierce instead of Lafrentz. I am saying that Ainge just won't throw Raef into a trade to get rid of him. Especially when he could throw Blount in as the filler and then keep Raef around to mentor Al & Perk for 2-3 years then trade him when he's soon-to-be-expiring contract is actually an asset.



you trying to suggest that some people aren't too sharp???


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Hap said:


> take out telfair and put in (almost) anyone else, it'd maybe be a fair deal (as in, we'd still be robbin you guys).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant one of the good guys. While he may not be the best coach, he is a classy guy. Trash like Miles shouldn't even be in the league....and you guys gave him a long-term deal!! that's the hahahahhaha here.

Face it. Your team is in total chaos and is a sinking ship. SI just mentioned in the latest issue how the Blazers have the 3rd worst attendance in the league. All you have now is hope that you can rob another team. While I am not Ainge, I still hope that he has the smarts not to just give PP away. I doubt he will.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PatBateman said:


> I meant one of the good guys. While he may not be the best coach, he is a classy guy. Trash like Miles shouldn't even be in the league....and you guys gave him a long-term deal!! that's the hahahahhaha here.


please know what you're talking about.



> Face it. Your team is in total chaos and is a sinking ship. SI just mentioned in the latest issue how the Blazers have the 3rd worst attendance in the league.


hm..how odd. not only does Portland average more fans to games than the Celtics do (16344 vs 15141)..they also average a higher % (79.4 vs 77.3).

if we're averaging more fans, and we're in "total chaos" and a "sinking ship"..whats that say about the Celtics, eh?

As seen here 

again, please know your facts if you're going to try to talk smack. Because if not, I'll own your ***. and I won't be the only one here who will..


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Hap said:


> again, please know your facts if you're going to try to talk smack. Because if not, I'll own your ***. and I won't be the only one here who will..


 :greatjob:


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*So i see you guys are falling for it again? LOL Pierce?*

What are you guys drunk? First of all, Nash isnt clever enough to pull ths off and second Ainge isnt dumb enough to do it!

Whats the matter with you guys, we have taken the baot before only to be dissapointed......THERES NO CHANCE THIS DEAL HAPPENS AND IF IT DOES I WILL NEVER POST A NEGATIVE THING AGAIN OR LEAVE FOREVER IF I DO!

that should tell you how sure i am of this deal not taking place!

I would love it cause outlaw sucks and we get a SG but lets face it, nash couldnt get banks for telfair LOL!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: So i see you guys are falling for it again? LOL Pierce?*



mixum said:


> THERES NO CHANCE THIS DEAL HAPPENS AND IF IT DOES I WILL NEVER POST A NEGATIVE THING AGAIN OR LEAVE FOREVER IF I DO!


 :gopray: :wave: :headbang: :greatjob: :banana: :fire: :cheers: :jump:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, if this is true.. WEEI should confirm it right? Here is their website

http://www.weei.com


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

QRICH said:


> Well, if this is true.. WEEI should confirm it right? Here is their website
> 
> http://www.weei.com



I couldn't find anything...


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Epadfield said:


> P.S. Ainge doesn't want to get rid of LaFrentz so don't expect him to be included as "filler."


But we know Pierce is on the trading block so who said what again.
Seriously if people like you are going to call people names then at least be right. Read your own quote. Lafrentz is NOT on the trading block. That is what your quote above says but we know Paul IS on the trading block so obviously you agree with Danny Ainge by YOUR OWN COMMENTS.
This is exactly what Ainge is doing BY YOUR OWN WORDS.


Dim, I would call you stupid and actually use the word.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: So i see you guys are falling for it again? LOL Pierce?*



CanJohno said:


> :fire:


I have always loved that one.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: So i see you guys are falling for it again? LOL Pierce?*



mixum said:


> What are you guys drunk? First of all, Nash isnt clever enough to pull ths off and second Ainge isnt dumb enough to do it!
> 
> Whats the matter with you guys, we have taken the baot before only to be dissapointed......THERES NO CHANCE THIS DEAL HAPPENS AND IF IT DOES I WILL NEVER POST A NEGATIVE THING AGAIN OR LEAVE FOREVER IF I DO!
> 
> ...


seriously. stop trolling.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: So i see you guys are falling for it again? LOL Pierce?*



Hap said:


> seriously. stop trolling.


Do you have to fight with everyone?
This is your 3rd fight of the day because no one agrees with you.
If anyone is a troll it is you.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: So i see you guys are falling for it again? LOL Pierce?*



Fenway said:


> Do you have to fight with everyone?
> This is your 3rd fight of the day because no one agrees with you.
> If anyone is a troll it is you.


please catch a clue, will you? Because the more you try to show me up, the worse you come off. Stop while you at least have some dignity.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm with Hap on this one. If it wasn't him putting a poster in check, it would have been a nother Blazer Poster.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

*Re: So i see you guys are falling for it again? LOL Pierce?*

I agree with hap


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: So i see you guys are falling for it again? LOL Pierce?*



Hap said:


> please catch a clue, will you? Because the more you try to show me up, the worse you come off. Stop while you at least have some dignity.



In your dreams.lol
You are one yelling at EVERYONE because they have an opinion.
This is your third fight of the day, ovbiously you are the one with the problem.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Don't make me use CAP lock.....it won't be pretty!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: So i see you guys are falling for it again? LOL Pierce?*



Fenway said:


> In your dreams.lol
> You are one yelling at EVERYONE because they have an opinion.
> This is your third fight of the day, ovbiously you are the one with the problem.


im yellng at people? Whats with the "fight" reference? Do you have the ability to decipher the difference between a conversation and a fight?

Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Fenway, you come in here thinking that you know the chemistry and overall environment of this forum and your comments obviously point to the fact that you don't. Just stop before you further embarrass yourself. And yes, mixum is a troll. A huge one.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Fenway said:


> But we know Pierce is on the trading block so who said what again.
> Seriously if people like you are going to call people names then at least be right. Read your own quote. Lafrentz is NOT on the trading block. That is what your quote above says but we know Paul IS on the trading block so obviously you agree with Danny Ainge by YOUR OWN COMMENTS.
> This is exactly what Ainge is doing BY YOUR OWN WORDS.
> 
> ...



Who says PP is on the trading block? Some guy with 12 total posts citing a source that no one can confirm despite the fact they have listened to the radio station he mentioned in his post? 

The Celtics owner Wyc Grousbeck says Peirce wants to stay and that they want him there. Now who should I believe?

As far as I am concarned this "rumor" was made up and that won't change until I see PP is black and red.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Epadfield said:


> Who says PP is on the trading block? Some guy with 12 total posts citing a source that no one can confirm despite the fact they have listened to the radio station he mentioned in his post?
> 
> The Celtics owner Wyc Grousbeck says Peirce wants to stay and that they want him there. Now who should I believe?
> 
> *As far as I am concarned then "rumor" was made up and that won't change until I see PP is black and red.*


Amen, we now return you to your regular scheduled programing!!!  

This weeks episode, Hap beats down another troll.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

QRICH said:


> Well, if this is true.. WEEI should confirm it right? Here is their website
> 
> http://www.weei.com



I personally think the reason you won't find it there is the same reason why you won't hear rumors from oregonlive anywhere.

because (as I suggested, in a round about way) it's not a true rumor.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

True, why would we bring in a 4th string PG? talk about a log game

Van Exel / Telfair / *Damon / Banks


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Hap said:


> I personally think the reason you won't find it there is the same reason why you won't hear rumors from oregonlive anywhere.
> 
> because (as I suggested, in a round about way) it's not a true rumor.


be alot cooler if it was though.
i sure would hate to loose travis.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Epadfield said:


> Don't get happy Hap. Like I said, the Blazers will probably have to take back Mark Blount who has 5 years left on his contract at about 7 per. Not to mention the guy flat out sucks.


Epa, Ainge isn't trading Blount this season. He's BYC meaning it's nearly impossible to trade him from an over the cap team. I'm not really well versed with the CBA so SoCalBlazerFan or someone else that understands trade restrictions would be of help.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics*



Celts11 said:


> I'm not really well versed with the CBA so SoCalBlazerFan or someone else that understands trade restrictions would be of help.


BYC just means that his contract can only be traded for half its value, if that makes sense, so in a trade he would only account for $2.45 million instead of his full salary of $4.9 million.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

I've been reading lately that Ainge has decided to keep Pierce around at least until the offseason. I sure wish this is true but it sounds a little far fetched to me...


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Remember if this Pierce deal happens..... DA will be traded to Houston!*

I remember reading earlier in the month about the DA for Taylor deal and that the only way it would happen is if the bLazers got a SG somewhere else which in this case makes alot of sense assuming we get Pierce(unlikely but just speculating!)

Taylor would back up Zach or maybe even start assuming Zach is out for the year!

our lineup would be...

Van Exel/Telfair (i think van exel might be traded so put damon at PG)
Pierce/Damon
Miles/Patterson
Zach/Taylor
Theo/Przybilla


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Remember if this Pierce deal happens..... DA will be traded to Houston!*

We actually have a bit more depth assuming its Rahim/Outlaw for Pierce and DA for Mo

I am still abit skeptical of Mo's charecter

I think you keep Damon as a spark plug off the bench. Then at the end of the year let him walk or sign for small $

PG Van Exel/Telfair
SG Pierce/Damon/Frahm
SF Miles/Patterson/Khryapa
PF Zach/Taylor/(Khryapa)
C Przybilla/Theo/Ha

I brought up the PF spot question in a what if we trade Rahim thread. If indeed we loose Zach for an extended amount of time. I would like to see Viktor get some time with Mo getting backup. This gives Viktor minutes which we need to see him get to see what he can do on the NBA level.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Remember if this Pierce deal happens..... DA will be traded to Houston!*

wasn't it you who said that they weren't going to make the trade, going so far that you said you'd never post a negative thing on the board again, or you'd leave??

And now you're using it as a premis for a post!?!?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Remember if this Pierce deal happens..... DA will be traded to Houston!*



Hap said:


> wasn't it you who said that they weren't going to make the trade, going so far that you said you'd never post a negative thing on the board again, or you'd leave??
> 
> And now you're using it as a premis for a post!?!?



I doubt it will happen before next Tuesday...Since tuesday is Mo Taylor Bobblehead night in Houston.....I happened to catch that while watching a Houston game last week. :gbanana:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Remember if this Pierce deal happens..... DA will be traded to Houston!*



hasoos said:


> I doubt it will happen before next Tuesday...Since tuesday is Mo Taylor Bobblehead night in Houston.....I happened to catch that while watching a Houston game last week. :gbanana:



So Houston trades Mo Taylor and 10,000 bobbleheads to Portland for DA and 10,000 coke cans with mysterious holes in the bottoms of them. Maybe we would need to throw in a future 2nd or something, I don't know.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Remember if this Pierce deal happens..... DA will be traded to Houston!*

Not so fast. Check THIS out...



> *Question:* I really enjoy your inside info on the Rockets. I have a two-part question. Is the team's chemistry really as good as it seems? If the answer is yes, what should the Rockets do with Mo Taylor -- the last link to the selfish, non-hustling days of the Rockets past?
> 
> Russ in Beaumont
> 
> ...


----------

